# Halifax shooting plot foiled by police



## jollyjacktar (13 Feb 2015)

And this is exactly the sort of thing that Kris Sims of Sun Media was speaking of on the radio.  I just gave a safety talk yesterday on what to do in case of being involved with an Active Shooter situation.  Well done, both RCMP and HRPS.  My wife and kids were going out to the Scotiabank Centre for Hockey Day in Canada tomorrow too.    

Shared under the fair dealings provisions.



> Breaking
> Halifax shooting plot foiled by police
> 
> 1 suspect dead, 3 in custody, in plot to open fire at public venue, police say
> ...


----------



## krustyrl (13 Feb 2015)

What in the hell are people thinking or doing.... sheeesh.!  We are obviously living in a different era....


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Feb 2015)

An update.  Photos, video and transcript of Police news conference from RCMP OC and HRPS Chief of Police at story link below.  



> Updated
> Halifax shooting plot foiled, police say
> 
> 1 suspect dead, 3 in custody, in alleged plot to open fire at public venue, police say
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Feb 2015)

This was the first I've heard of this. 

Good catch!


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2015)

This is what AP is reporting. This is a big story down here today, only the storm in the North East being bigger.

Some of the points, specifically the circumstances related to the deceased don't square with the official comments.

*APNewsbreak: Police foil plot to kill people at mall*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/canadian-police-foil-plot-to-kill-people-in-halifax/2015/02/13/99ec3e60-b3e1-11e4-bf39-5560f3918d4b_story.html



> TORONTO — Canadian police foiled a plot by two suspects who were planning to go to a mall and kill as many people as they could before committing suicide on Valentine’s Day in Halifax, a senior police official said.
> 
> The official told The Associated Press on Saturday that police acted quickly after receiving information from the public on the Crime Stoppers tip line.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2015)

That is far more information than is being released here locally.  It may not have been connected to Islamic terrorism, but their intent was to terrorise the public nevertheless.  Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## cryco (14 Feb 2015)

Good catch! Glad no innocents were hurt.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2015)

Police are now saying the target of the attack was the Halifax Shopping Centre.  Again, well done to the tipster who called Crimestoppers and the police both here and in the US who shut it down.


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2015)

You think it could never happen here, but this is just another example of how it could happen anywhere.

Bigger question is WTF could drive people to the point where they would carry out something like this in the first place?

This is becoming more and more common of late. More so here in the US, but starting to grow in Canada as well. Not just the radicalized dimwits, but the ones who are out just to create mayhem for the so-called "fun" of it.


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2015)

More updates, names of two adults charged:

*Lindsay Kantha Souvannarath, Randall Steven Shepherd charged in Halifax shooting plot*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lindsay-kantha-souvannarath-randall-steven-shepherd-charged-in-halifax-shooting-plot-1.2957685



> Police have charged two people with conspiracy to commit murder in the case of a foiled plot to kill a large number of people at the Halifax Shopping Centre in the city's west end.
> 
> American Lindsay Kantha Souvannarath from Geneva, Illinois, 23, and Randall Steven Shepherd from Halifax, 20, have been charged.
> 
> ...



More at link


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> You think it could never happen here, but this is just another example of how it could happen anywhere.
> 
> Bigger question is WTF could drive people to the point where they would carry out something like this in the first place?
> 
> This is becoming more and more common of late. More so here in the US, but starting to grow in Canada as well. Not just the radicalized dimwits, but the ones who are out just to create mayhem for the so-called "fun" of it.



This phenomenon is not unknown. Throughout recent history there have been several examples of people engaging in what can be termed "spree killing" . Sometimes it's one person, sometimes it's two or more.
When it's a duo  One personality has to be dominant and the other subservient.


----------



## medicineman (14 Feb 2015)

There are a lot of depressed people out there, with really low self esteem, that really want to kill themselves, but need something to really push them over the edge to do it - this way they do something spectacular to get noticed and also have a catalyst to give them the level of badness they finally can't live with to push them to do themselves in.  As HS mentioned, there's often someone that manages to suck others into their vortex of stupidity who's the brainchild (or child brain depending on how you look at it) so they have someone else dumber than them to make them feel even better about themselves to help out...a form of bullying if you wish.  It's much easier to die with others around you than alone...  

My theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There are a lot of depressed people out there, with really low self esteem, that really want to kill themselves, but need something to really push them over the edge to do it - this way they do something spectacular to get noticed and also have a catalyst to give them the level of badness they finally can't live with to push them to do themselves in.  As HS mentioned, there's often someone that manages to suck others into their vortex of stupidity who's the brainchild (or child brain depending on how you look at it) so they have someone else dumber than them to make them feel even better about themselves to help out...a form of bullying if you wish.  It's much easier to die with others around you than alone...
> 
> My theory and I'm sticking to it.



Actually a mass murderer will kill several at one time and location and not expect to live.

A serial killer kills three or more victims but with a cooling off period in between killings and expects to survive.

A spree killer will kill then move on, but the cooling off period in between becomes shorter and have no idea whether or not they will survive.

It will not surprise me to hear that "they were nice people, but a bit off...."


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2015)

BZ to the security services for nipping this in the bud.


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2015)

And everyone will now be on edge for the next while.

*Kids with slingshot arrested after report of weapon sends police racing to Halifax mall*

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1269272-kids-with-slingshot-arrested-after-report-of-weapon-sends-police-racing-to-halifax-mal



> Halifax police took seven young people into custody at the Halifax Shopping Centre on Saturday evening after a report of a weapon sent shockwaves through a community already on edge from a foiled mass shooting plot.
> 
> Police said in a news release that the weapon turned out to be “kids with a slingshot.”
> 
> ...



*UPDATE*



> Halifax police took seven young people into custody near the Halifax Shopping Centre on Saturday evening after a report of a weapon sent shockwaves through a community already on edge from a foiled mass shooting plot.
> 
> Police said the weapon turned out to be kids with a slingshot.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2015)

More on the deceased suspect.

*Dead man linked to shooting plot referenced Columbine on blog*

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1269266-dead-man-linked-to-shooting-plot-referenced-columbine-on-blog



> A longtime neighbour of the man who was found dead in a Timberlea home and is alleged to have been part of a mass shooting plot says he came from a good family.
> 
> The neighbour said James Gamble is the man police found in a Tiger Maple Drive residence at about 1:20 a.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Feb 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> As HS mentioned, there's often someone that manages to suck others into their vortex of stupidity who's the brainchild (or child brain depending on how you look at it) so they have someone else dumber than them to make them feel even better about themselves to help out...a form of bullying if you wish.  It's much easier to die with others around you than alone...
> 
> My theory and I'm sticking to it.



Add to that the idea of online losers looking for mutual support and working to impress the pretty girl in the plot.







http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-chicago/7/71/368182/illinois-woman-arrested-connection-canadian-mass-shooting-plot


----------

